# Blind spot while driving left hand drive



## wee nellie (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I'm going to try to explain this as best I can --- My motor home is a left hand drive 23 feet long so I will try to set a picture in the hope it will explain my problem --- when I approach a give way at a narrow junction that requires me to " tuck " myself in to the kerb at an angle it is impossible for me to see if there is anything coming towards me on the road I am trying to join  is there anything I can buy to attach to my right hand passenger mirror ?? , if there is anyone in the van with me obviously they help out but as I take the grankids with us & the front seat with no air bag and 3 point seat belt usualy has a baby/ toddler in it & they arent very good at telling me when to go lol , hope I have explained this well enough as it really is one of thoes questions you ask with both hands to aid the visual effect :scared: any & all advice/help needed thanks guys Nellie :drive:


----------



## maingate (Dec 13, 2012)

Always try to set yourself up square to the road you are joining. Don't worry about crossing the centre line and don't worry about other road users being inconvenienced by this. The alternative is much worse.


----------



## n brown (Dec 13, 2012)

as he said,come up to the line square so you can see both ways.this problem is common amongst lorry and van drivers who travel alone. the best answer if possible is to put a small window behind the passenger seat, i always do. practise that squaring up thing until it becomes normal !


----------



## mark61 (Dec 13, 2012)

Trouble is, with traffic islands etc, it's not alway possible to set yourself up square, in which case, do the exact opposite and set yourself up as parallel as possible and use passenger mirror, sometimes thats not possible either, but very rarely won't you be able to do either.  Get as bigger wide angle mirror you can fit.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got a LHD Kontiki, luckily there's a window behind the front passengers door.

How about a reversing camera on the side of the van?

I use a cheapie GPS bought off ebay with trucker software, about 90 quid, if you plug a camera into the AVinput, it automatically switches to a TV monitor, I use for reversing camera, but if you mounted on side of van and used a simple switch to provide power to the camera when you need it'll give you additional info. I got a camera from Ebay for about £12. Worth a try and if no good just reposition at rear for reversing.


----------



## Irritable Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

You could always get a mirror on a stalk of the type that trucks have fitted so we can see pedestrians playing Russian roulette in the blind spot we have under the wipers. By angling it you should be able to get a view of the area you wish to cover. They are wide angle mirrors but I am sure it would work with a bit of fiddling
I have one that I bolt on to cover  a blind spot when I am driving over the water.


----------



## mummydinosaur (Dec 13, 2012)

Do not have the clever idea I had in that situation, cable tying a mirror onto yr existing one. Had a slight clip and the whole thing came in thru the passenger window. Bit of a shock, could have been my little girl in the front! 
What u driving btw?


----------



## snailsontour (Dec 13, 2012)

Fresnel Lens - cheap, simple and safe. Just look on ebay.

We fitted one on our LHD Laika A class and it made it safe to drive, though my wife didn't like the view effects through the side window while moving. Luckily our Mercedes Sprinter motorhome doesn't need one as the visibility is much better than the Laika.


----------



## chubadub (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive also a lefty  and have a fresnel lense on my O/S window and it works well.


----------



## katv (Dec 14, 2012)

Another Left Hooker here, square as you can to a junction and I also have a fresnel lens on the passenger window, failing, get out of your seat and clamber across to look, those behind are just going to have to wait


----------



## Techno100 (Dec 14, 2012)

A side camera is a good option as said but I'm in the process of fitting an extra window 350 by 500 Seitz cost me £190 delivered including sealant.
I'll be fitting it as soon as the weather improves just in font of my hab door


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 14, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> A side camera is a good option as said but I'm in the process of fitting an extra window 350 by 500 Seitz cost me £190 delivered including sealant.
> I'll be fitting it as soon as the weather improves just in font of my hab door



Extra window is good option. Will you beef up the habitation door pillar as removing structural strength may lead to door issues.

I assume you'll timber line the window frame and use plenty of expanding foam. Nothing wrong with foam used in moderation, sticks like sh*t to a blanket. Gun polyurethane is my preferred choice as it expands slightly and gives a terrific bond. Be good to stick timber frame to GRP outer shell.

Luckily, mine was a UK built LHD and has a well placed window, even so, there's always times when the bit in between gets in the way!!


----------



## windysurfer (Dec 15, 2012)

I fitted a mirror onto the off side sun visor.This will give you a good enough angle to 
remove the blind spot. Worth a go for the couple of quid a flat mirror wool cost and it works well for me


----------



## Techno100 (Dec 17, 2012)

The Seitz windows are ready made for direct installation in wall thicknesses of 26mm which mine are. More or less than that dimension requires modification with timber in accordance with the supplied table. My window should be at least 100mm away from the doorframe as I have a 550 space for a 350 frame


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorted


----------



## outtolunch (Feb 19, 2013)

The VW Caddy with blocked rear windows I drive for work has more blind spots and is worse at junctions than my LHD Bert which although not the best layout internally the window arrangement makes up for it when driving as long as I remember to tie back the curtains, also I have fitted a double ( wide and narrow lens ) rear camera  which helps in a few situations not just when reversing.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 19, 2013)

I forgot to mention the tools required.
Big balls are top of the list :lol-053:


----------



## jogguk (Feb 20, 2013)

windysurfer said:


> I fitted a mirror onto the off side sun visor.This will give you a good enough angle to
> remove the blind spot. Worth a go for the couple of quid a flat mirror wool cost and it works well for me



I used a similar solution.

As I have no rear view (no back window) I modified the cab central rear view mirror slightly so I get a reasonable view out of the offside cab window. It actually works better when at the 'T' junction at 10 - 11 O clock

John


----------

